# One or two budgies?



## mansi1219 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

First- hopes everyone is safe with coronavirus and the chaos its causing over the last couple weeks! 

I wanted to ask some opinions here. I recently lost my budgie Marlie after having her a 5.5 years due to an illness  tried to do everything I could and took her to the hospital where she stayed for about 36 hours in the ICU before passing away. I am sad but somewhat glad because those last couple days were hard to see her struggling so much! 

I am now looking to get another budgie and in talks with a couple breeders. My biggest question is should I get 1 bird or 2? I am mostly afraid of getting 2 budgies and them bonding to each other and not bonding with me. I want to be able to teach them tricks, teach them to talk and be socialized. 

is it easier with 1 bird? I sometimes worry that with 1, will he get lonely when I am at work but also worry that with 2, they will talk to each other so not feel a need to talk to me.. 

Any thoughts based on your experiences?? looking to get 2 boys by the way.. possible 1 in the next 1 week or so and then another not till May/June

Thanks!
Mansi


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of Marlie. If you are looking to have a new bird bonded to you then I would start with one bird and spend as much time as possible with him. Keep in mind that all birds are individuals and not all will become as tame as you would like. You will have to access the progress of the new bird as the months go by, and decide later if it would be wise to add a second bird. In my experience a tame bird has had a positive influence on others to become more tame. None of my current birds are tame to the point of perching on me but they will step up onto a perch that I hold out for them. I feel that it is nice for any creature to have another of its own kind to socialize with so I don't mind that my current birds are not really hand tame.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Mansie --

I'm very sorry for your loss of Marlie :hug:

If you choose to get two budgies at different times, I would suggest that you wait about 6 months before bringing home the second one.
That will give you time for the first budgie to bond well with you.

Remember the second bird should be quarantined before introducing it to the first budgie in neutral territory.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days. You can work on bonding with the new budgie individually during this time period. :yes:

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Flock dynamics do change when introducing a second bird. With careful consideration of both budgies' personalities, you can still be considered a part of their flock.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/392426-your-harmonious-flock.html*


----------

